# kirkwood 2016



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

hopefully we get a good season this year with all this el nino hype


----------



## applor (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah I'm looking at Heavenly or Breck for 2016.
Bit worried about snow if I go heavenly.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

See you Saturday!


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

KIRKRIDER said:


> See you Saturday!


Have fun , I gotta work tomorrow! So i can buy me a pow board!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I just re-upped for the Northstar-Heavenly-Kirkwood season pass. Come on El Nino make it worth it...:jumping1:


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

First day for me Monday. Kirkwood 9am, 18 F at the base, 14 on top. Very windy. 
The new jacket is FANTASTIC


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

scotty100 said:


> I just re-upped for the Northstar-Heavenly-Kirkwood season pass. Come on El Nino make it worth it...:jumping1:


Going to do that myself too. Last year was quite painful as I kind of forced myself to go even through the horrific conditions to make my season pass worthwhile.

Hey you're from San Francisco too!!!


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Doesn't look like anyone was there?? That's awesome!!!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Anybody hit the mtn this past weekend? How's it holding up?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Saturday was still pretty good... We just need 6-9 more feet


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I been moving , should be done unpacking this weekend, and it should be on!!!


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone heading up there Friday to get some pow?


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Planning on Saturday, day trip. Grey helmet,green Smith I/O black MH jacket, JJ Hovercraft.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Planning a day trip for Sunday. Now I know the storm is supposed to hit on Sunday. I'll be watching the timing of the storm. If it hits during the morning/evening commute hours, I may have to call this trip off. 

Anyone has more detail, specifically the timing of the storm on Sunday?


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm planning to go Friday and Sunday, looks like snow of and on Sunday into Monday, but I think its to early to tell for Sunday


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

23" on top and still dumping all today. Tomorrow is HOVERCRAFT DAY!:hairy::hairy::hairy::snowboard1:


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

My Lil girl woke up sick so I couldn't go today, suks 2ft! I'll be up Sunday hopefully that storm stays on track. But yea tommorow will be a great day have fun!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> My Lil girl woke up sick so I couldn't go today, suks 2ft! I'll be up Sunday hopefully that storm stays on track. But yea tommorow will be a great day have fun!


Sunday looks really gnarly. 22kn wind will keep 6 closed for sure, maybe 11 too. I am considering Monday instead.
Hmm love this kind of doubts


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Sunday looks really gnarly. 22kn wind will keep 6 closed for sure, maybe 11 too. I am considering Monday instead.
> Hmm love this kind of doubts


I'm still tracking the storm on Sunday and man, it just looks like a travel nightmare day.

I think the morning looks ok (it'll just be cold rain), but I'm wary of the accumulated snow on the road in the afternoon.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

say chi sin lo said:


> I'm still tracking the storm on Sunday and man, it just looks like a travel nightmare day.
> 
> I think the morning looks ok (it'll just be cold rain), but I'm wary of the accumulated snow on the road in the afternoon.


Sunday no good unless you're close already. Monday looks stellar...Cough Cough....>


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> Sunday no good unless you're close already. Monday looks stellar...Cough Cough....>


Can't do Monday 

Probably can't do Kirkwood on Sunday either. I don't mess with the 89 and 50 when it gets bad.

We're thinking of just going to North Star.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

say chi sin lo said:


> Can't do Monday
> 
> Probably can't do Kirkwood on Sunday either. I don't mess with the 89 and 50 when it gets bad.
> 
> We're thinking of just going to North Star.



For me it's either tomorrow or work the weekend and take a sick day monday. Ahh Decisions >


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

KIRKRIDER said:


> For me it's either tomorrow or work the weekend and take a sick day monday. Ahh Decisions >


MBA Finals don't let me take no sick day


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Will the chairs speed tommorow with 25mph winds??? Daym!


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Work as a liftie at heavenly, but I have monday off... super stoked for the pow!


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

U going to heavenly or kW on Monday?


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm doing kirkwood with some other lifties, should be a good time! I ride Heavenly almost every day, so I'm going to stretch out to kirk for the pow.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

You being a liftie, whats you take with the wind tommorow? Do u think any chairs will spin?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Atoxa said:


> Work as a liftie at heavenly, but I have monday off... super stoked for the pow!


I spent 4 days trying to ride heavenly once and it was closed each day. Wtf. ... anyway, I have never actually snowboarder at heavenly. I need to get back there one day. Kirkwood is a cool little place. Glad that some snow is happening, hope it keeps happening if for nothing else, the snowpack and water issues in the west


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Argo said:


> I spent 4 days trying to ride heavenly once and it was closed each day. Wtf. ... anyway, I have never actually snowboarder at heavenly. I need to get back there one day. Kirkwood is a cool little place. Glad that some snow is happening, hope it keeps happening if for nothing else, the snowpack and water issues in the west


Heavenly is super fun, tons of terrain open and some good snow. We got 24 inches on Thursday and are expecting about that much tomorrow. Heavenly's biggest downfall is the flats, but they are usually okay to deal with if you know where they are. Just remember, Nevada side is the shit, locals spot.


Also, check in the morning, but the wind is expected to be kinda bad so it's possible only one lift will be open. It's not worth paying for a lift ticket, but they open it for the Nevada side locals. Generally stagecoach lift


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Went to Northstar yesterday. They pretty much turned people away from buying tickets because of the high wind and supposedly, white-out conditions.

By 10:30am-11am, they ended up closing the entire mountain too.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

daym good thing i stayed home and put up blinds , i almost went to KW, ill be at NS this sunday monday coming up


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

czoid74 said:


> daym good thing i stayed home and put up blinds , i almost went to KW, ill be at NS this sunday monday coming up


May or may not be useful. But I would keep an eye on the potential storm on Sunday. If the storm does hit, call up the resort and see if there's any possibility of the lifts shutting down. If they do shut down, it'll be because of the wind.

Now of course, systems can change in moments, I checked Northstar's website before I drove up and they had most of their chair lifts operating. Few hours later when we arrived, they had to shut it down.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

lol well im kinda fuked i got non-refundable rooms. if they shut down i guess ill go to boomtown and shot some craps!


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

czoid74 said:


> lol well im kinda fuked i got non-refundable rooms. if they shut down i guess ill go to boomtown and shot some craps!


Just hope that it won't be super windy. This last storm on Sunday had 40+mph winds. Even if the resort didn't close the mountain, people coming down said that the chair lift up was the scariest thing ever.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Monday felt more like a holiday sunday. the place was packed!! Awesome snow, can't wait for the backside to open.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah, monday was crazy. I didn't even bother hitting chair 10, the lift line just looked nasty and it got tracked out in minutes. Chair 6 was fun all through the day, though.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Whoop whoop! Just booked a Tahoe trip for Christmas weekend. I've been down to Tahoe several times and ridden a bunch of the mtns there, but never made to ti Kirkwood, so planning to ride at least 1 day there!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Im sure its the same there as it is up here. People still have a hard-on from last season to get some powder. The first few storms will be crazy crowded Im sure. The lines got a little wild here at Bachelor last weekend between the derby and the pow days...... Patrollers said it was equal to a heavy Christmas crowd.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Argo said:


> Im sure its the same there as it is up here. People still have a hard-on from last season to get some powder. The first few storms will be crazy crowded Im sure. The lines got a little wild here at Bachelor last weekend between the derby and the pow days...... Patrollers said it was equal to a heavy Christmas crowd.



Consider also that only the frontside was open, normally even a bigger crowd is much more spread out...and if you know where to go...
Plus everyone was packing the chairs about to open... Normally they all open together.


----------



## Atoxa (Feb 11, 2013)

The only one open for the first hour was solitude, took forever. I saw one guy who must have been on his first run in a groomer at like 9:15 on my lift ride up who had to get sledded down by ski patrol... probably one of the first chairs up and his first run got injured pretty bad. I felt for that dude...


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

That suks poor guy, it feels like at the end of the day, on the last run someone is always on that sled


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Anyone braved the storm on Sunday/Sunday afternoon?

I figured the conditions would be tricky on the 89, so I decided to go to Heavenly instead. Fail... -.-, it wasn't much better on the 50 on the way back.

It was fun until the afternoon essentially became a whiteout.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Thought so...Wanted to drive up Sunday, but was dead tired Saturday...slept 12 hrs. Not enough new snow and whiteout on 88...no thanks.. been there.
See you Wednesday!


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

I was at north star yesterday , Sunday,,was awesome day, spent a night in kings beach, woke up and was rainy and windy so I deceided to drive down to heavenly got there about 10 , weather was just as nasty, so I on the way home now,


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Monster storm wish I would have stayed to get some pow, but I'm going to kW tommorrow


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

I went to North Star over the Christmas weekend. To give you an idea of how much snow Lake Tahoe has gotten... I went into the trees, punched the ground, and my fist disappeared.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

i went to kw after the monster storm when they got 37" , they didnt even open the next day cause of to much snow, i was so pump to ride that 37 inches of pow , only to find it was nothing but concrete and the backside didnt even open either. but still had a good time


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Mega Pow day 22 March 2016


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

Dam I knew I should have went!!


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

czoid74 said:


> Dam I knew I should have went!!


Was REALLY good Cesar. Light fluff.


----------

